# Squatting in Vancouver BC



## Droidy Pendejo (Mar 25, 2017)

Hey there.

What's the squat scene like in Van? Is it well organized by neighbourhoods or more of wild squattling style? I know there is no shortage of empty houses in Vancouver. Anyways, anybody out there have experience and might be willing to shed some light? With a vast portion of houses being bought by foreign buyers (like, not living in Canada, foreign buyers), and a large housing crisis, are the neighbours and cops lenient on squatters? Are there active & organized groups that participate in squatting actions? Are there certain neighbourhoods that are better for squatting?


----------

